# Bookends



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

It has been very hot and humid in Houston for the last 1.5 weeks, already early in the morning. After we come back from our good boy walk in the mornings (the off leash one LOL) Bende and Miksa just sit on the driveway resting and inhaling the neighborhood`s morning scents while i offload water bottles, whistle, shoes etc. Then they look at me like, mom are we going inside at some point, but not moving till i release them. Makes my heart melt every time they do it.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Great pic. Our two V's don't care for the heat as well. Matter of fact it's probably the only thing that slows them down....lol.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice! They're very handsome.
Nothing wrong with a little conditioning.


----------



## Sunshinesol (Jul 3, 2020)

Well trained dogs! Love a good release command


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Training never stops lol, there is always something to work on and to keep their smart brains occupied.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Pretty boys.


----------

